# Non-Psalm but Scripture Singing



## Romans922 (May 20, 2013)

If you are familiar with Psalm singing, then you might understand what I am seeking.

I am seeking not Psalms but other parts of Scripture (metrical translations) which have been set to reverent tunes. 


Anybody know of any?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 20, 2013)

CanRC pastor George Van Popta has set quite a number of Scripture passages to music. You can find them at his blog.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 20, 2013)

The mid 18th century CofS song books may have some; there was an early attempt do this, more likely for private use than public worship, circa 1650; a century later such settings along with hymns were approved for use and I assume these would have begun to have been printed in their song book.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 20, 2013)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The mid 18th century CofS song books may have some; there was an early attempt do this, more likely for private use than public worship, circa 1650; a century later such settings along with hymns were approved for use and I assume these would have begun to have been printed in their song book.



That reminds me: I have a Brown's Bible from the 19th century. At the back of it are 150 metrical Psalms, plus 66 passages of Scripture in metrical form (set to common meter).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 20, 2013)

That sounds like it; the 66 probably not coming all out at once (?) but up to the time that volume was published. 


Guido's Brother said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > The mid 18th century CofS song books may have some; there was an early attempt do this, more likely for private use than public worship, circa 1650; a century later such settings along with hymns were approved for use and I assume these would have begun to have been printed in their song book.
> ...


----------



## Romans922 (May 20, 2013)

Where would I find Brown's Bible? Looking that up on google is not much help.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 20, 2013)

Brown's Bible is a KJV with annotations and all kinds of other "helps" by John Brown of Haddington. I'm sure that there must be an online copy of it available somewhere, whether on Google Books or Internet Archive.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 20, 2013)

As an example, see here.


----------



## Peairtach (May 20, 2013)

They're usually called "paraphrases", in distinction from the Psalms, or from non-canonical hymns.


----------

